# A Bit of the Secret Agent Turns Up in Encrypted Business Hard Drives



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

A number of hard-drive manufacturers, including Hitachi and Fujitsu, have just announced business-oriented encrypted hard drives intended to scramble every bit written to them. Only Lenovos ThinkPad U.S.B. Portable Hard Drive, however, includes a dedicated keypad for adding a bit of James Bond fun to the process of encrypting  and decrypting  your data.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/20/technology/personaltech/20hdrive.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Very cool, I have to have one!


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks brilliant


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

1. Complete with manufacturer/government back doors.

Hard to beat truecrypt. Open Source, no back doors.
http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=system-encryption


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I use TrueCrypt on some of my computers. It is very nice, but could be confusing for a non-techie to set up. Nice to see some easy to use technology -- assuming people don't make the password "1234"


----------

